

USA Freedom Act passed – NSA cant legaly collect meta data anymore - hoare
http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/you-might-have-missed-it-but-the-us-just-agreed-that-edward-snowden-was-right--ZJg312gt6xg

======
Nadya
>NSA will stop collecting meta data

I feel this should be reworded to "NSA will be more careful not to be caught
collecting metadata."

The checks and balances in place to enforce these sorts of things aren't
actively being _checked_.

See: Congress and FBI spy planes

------
hoare
so will Edward Snowden be rehabilitated? In my opinion the US Government would
create a precedent for every possible future whistleblower. What do you think?

